# Latin Music Sender gesucht



## BitMan (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin auf der SUche nach einem Lateinamerikanischen Musiksender der meist nur Salsa, Merengue, Bachata oder Raegaeton spielt, quasi so eine Art MTV nur für Latinos. Im Netz habe ich so nix gefunden, was ich hier erreichen kann. 

Vielleicht weis hier einer was. 

cu s00n
Dirk


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
schonmal hier geschaut?

gruß


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2009)

http://de.wwitv.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## BitMan (18. Oktober 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> schonmal hier geschaut?
> 
> gruß


schon mal nicht schlecht. Hab noch ned alles durch aber suche mehr nach Music Videos im Vollscreen für mein SAT Reveiver.


----------



## BitMan (19. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> http://de.wwitv.com/
> 
> mfg chmee


hmmm... schon mal eine Menge Sender. Aber bei drei versuchen drei unterschiedliche Media Player Plugins von unbekannten Herausgebern installieren.    Iieeeeh... Will doch das der Rechner auch morgen noch läuft ohne das ich Image zurücksetze.

Ne ich suche TV Sender über SAT! Also TV an, Sender einstellen und feddisch. 
Find noch nicht mal ne umfangreiche SAT Liste mit den Parametern


----------



## BitMan (31. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich hilfreiche Antworten....


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



BitMan hat gesagt.:


> Ne ich suche TV Sender über SAT! Also TV an, Sender einstellen und feddisch.
> Find noch nicht mal ne umfangreiche SAT Liste mit den Parametern


Guckst Du auf http://www.satindex.de.
Dort sind nationale und auch internationale Sender gelistet (Astra und Hotbird), inkl. der techinschen Daten.
Eine umfangreichere Liste (fast 3.000 Sender) wirst Du wohl nirgendwo finden. 

Unter "HDTV Sender" ist allerdings nur MTVNHD (verschlüsselt) als Musiksender gelsitet.
Da wirst Du Dich also mit der PAL/NTSC-Auflösung zufrieden geben müssen (dann findest Du auch reine Latino-Musik Sender).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

